# ZZtop.exe



## savagepc (Feb 4, 2006)

I have a Dell Dimension 4100 (about 5 years old) that originallly had a ME OS. I upgradded to XP. It has been givingme all kinds of problems lately, so I have decided to restore all settings back to when it was shipped from the factory and reinstall the upgrade to XP, etc.

I have used the following program on this machine once before (zztop.exe) which resides on the C: \ It worked a few years ago as instructed by a Dell technician.

When I try it now, however, it gives me an error message:

"Not enough memory for FAT"

What now?

Dell is useless as they dont even know what the program is.

Anybody out there can help me?

Thanks


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

i had always thought that dell PUT that app there, to restore factory defaults.....could be wrong, tho....sort of an homage to the band as dell is from there also. 

When you installed XP, I'm did you delete all active partitions?


----------



## savagepc (Feb 4, 2006)

Quite frankly I have no idea. All I know is that the machine was back to how it was when I took it out of the box. Had to reinstall all the software I had loaded and then upgraded to XP.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Unless you performed a clean install of XP . . the upgrade is causing most of the problems you are having. Dell has not supported ZZTop for quite a while and it would only have been there if you installed XP ovewr the top of ME ( Pardon the language)

You want to perform a clean install . . delete all partitions to get rid of the old system, then install XP. Dell has a BIOS update that you should apply prior to installing XP

This is a great guide for reinstalling on a Dell: http://www.djdenham.com/Install Procedures.htm


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you're going to make a fresh install of XP after wiping out the hard drive and creating a new partition, you're going to need a full copy of XP and not an upgrade copy. You can get away with using an upgrade copy, only if you have a 98, 98SE, or ME CD handy. It'll need to be installed during the setup process for verification of a previous operating system.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ceri sheeran (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi,

ZZTOP EXE would only work within the first few weeks of the life of the computer. It accessed hidden parts of the hard drive which would subsequently be overwritten when installing programs etc.

It was intended to get a new owner out of the mess he unkowingly got himelf or herself into with a new machine. By restoring back to factory state using hiden files or partitions.

There is no chance it will work after several years unless the machine is virtually unused. No programs added, no browsing, no uopdates, nothing. Any write of data to the hard drive could have rendered ZZTOP useless.

Max out the memory to 2 * 256MB befoore installiing XP. 512MB is an absolute maximum. Above this you will have a new door stop.

I have a D4100 running XP pro very happily with 512mb ram, upgraded graphics and hard drives, some while back though.

hth

Ceri


----------

